# Accepted into AFI’s Screenwriting program, Ask me Anything!



## Cody Young (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello all, 

I’m a recently accepted graduate student who will be attending AFI in the fall within the Screenwriting discipline. This past year, I applied to MFA programs for the first time and I unfortunately only discovered this website shortly after I submitted my last application. Being that many of you are in the same position I was in last year, I’m open to answering any questions you may have about the applications process to AFI or any of the other schools to which I applied for that matter. Being that I haven’t actually started attending AFI as of this writing, questions about the application process are the ones I’m more likely to have an answer to, but I’m always willing to answer other questions about the curriculum once the semester has begun. 

Cheers


----------



## Memz (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey

Been meaning to ask you some qs as we approach interview period, so here I am (with my interview two weeks away!)

Firstly, how are you finding the program? Everything you imagined or some surprises? Is there a clear theme among those accepted in the screenwriting program, with regards to age, experience, what they want to write, where they're from etc?

I am a little curious about the cycle projects. My understanding is directors, writers and producers each have a cycle they initiate. But how are the teams picked? E.g. for the director's cycle, do the writers and producers have to pitch for the projects they want to be on? Are we talking getting-picked-last-for-gym type scenarios here for some? 

I was also wondering, and I understand if you don't feel comfortable sharing, if you were awarded any kind of scholarship and if so how much? I am planning to fund this through savings and loans, but I will also need some sort of scholarship to make it work, so keen to get any sort of information on the type of scholarships that are available and how much they might cover..

And if you have any tips for the interview, do please share! 

Many thanks for your help and time on this!


----------



## Nguyen Hoang Vu (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi, I have a few questions about AFI's MFA in Screenwriting:
1. What is the typical class size? 
2. Will you get to choose your concentration (TV vs. Feature film) at some point of the program, or do you have to study subjects on both and only choose concentration for your thesis at the end?
3. Things you like and dislike about the program?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey I'm not sure if you'll be answering my questions but,
what were your questions for your interview and what are your suggestions for preparing the interview?
Thanks


----------

